# Solved: Can't upgrade Samsung Galaxy using Kies?



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Hello! I have a Samsung Galaxy SII model SGH-I777, the AT&T version. I got it on E-Bay to replace my original one that I destroyed by accident. That original one came with 2.3, Gingerbread and I was able to upgrade to 4.0, Ice Cream Sandwich using Kies with no problems. The one I purchased on E-Bay was being sold as "unlocked". Now, I am trying to upgrade from 2.3 using Kies and get this message: "Your device's current firmware version is not supported to update firmware via Kies." I can't even install a basic software upgrade that is available at this time for 2.3. Is there anything I can do? Could the fact that the vendor played or tinkered with the original software to make it "unlocked" could be the reason why Kies can't do anything about upgrading my phone? Please help me!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If the phone has be rooted(hacked) then you may have to completely restore it back to an unmodified factory state to get it to work with Kies. What is the exact version of the software on this phone if you go to the About section?

You also have the option to go back to the seller to inquire on what has been done to the phone and how to undo it or proceed.


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Triple6 said:


> If the phone has be rooted(hacked) then you may have to completely restore it back to an unmodified factory state to get it to work with Kies. What is the exact version of the software on this phone if you go to the About section?
> 
> You also have the option to go back to the seller to inquire on what has been done to the phone and how to undo it or proceed.


Thanks for replying. The Build Number: GINGERBREAD.UCKH7 Kernel Version: 2.6.35.7 
Baseband Version: I777UCKH7

The seller is an E-Bay seller. They sold the phone as "unlocked", so it means that they altered the system. I don't want to send it to them by mail to see what happens. Is there anthing I can do by myself? Do cellphones have, like some laptops do, a feature that will bring the computer as "day one", the way it came out of the box?

It is working very well, quite fast, but 2.3 is getting behind and I am pretty sure I will encounter limitations in the future,like at this moment when I can't install Chrome for Androids because it is not compatible with 2.3 (Gingerbread)

Please let me know. I will appreciate your assistance.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There is way to revert most things back to stock on most phones but it can get very complicated.

Check to see if it's been rooted with this app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joeykrim.rootcheck&hl=en


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok, I went to your link, purchased the "Root Checker Pro", ran the test and the result is: "Root Access is not properly configured or was not granted" Detailed Results "Super User Application is Not installed, Super SU application is not installed", plus several other negative remarks. Is there anything I can do? I can send you the complete result if you give me an e-mail address.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well it's not rooted now but not sure why you purchased the app when it had a free version. However chances are that the phone was rooted and likely upgraded/flashed with a newer firmware and probably ran a custom/modded/unlocked ROM at some point and the counter has been incremented.

Here, read this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1313659

Your other option is to re-root it and flash a custom ROM onto it, either an AT&T ROM or a custom ROM without all the AT&T bloatware.

More info on that here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1511838

That's a great site for such stuff and what I use for my phone.


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

When I went to your link, I tried the free version but I immediately received a message telling me that I had to use the Pro Version. It was only .99 cents. I will follow your other links and will see what I can do. Thanks!


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

I followed your link and went to "how to easily root your device" : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1285894 Now, excuse my complete ignorance, but if I am able to follow the instructions and get my phone "rooted", what does that mean? What will the phone do? Does it mean that it will go back to the 2.3 version that the phone had when it came out of the factory, a version that can be upgraded to Jelly Bean using Kies?


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

What version of KIES do you have? I updated my AT&T phone (S3) to the leaked 4.3 OS, and my KIES version wouldn't do any updates either, but it did prompt me to download a newer version (not newer by going to Tools/Update).

Do a search for KIES 3, and it should download and install a totally new version of the software, which should be compatible with your device.


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

I have the latest Kies version that came out about 4 days ago. It doesn't work. Looks like the phone's firmware has been altered while converting this AT&T phone into one unlocked unit.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What does the result show when doing Step 2 from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1313659

You're getting into complicated and risky areas where if a procedure goes wrong you could risk having a 'bricked' or unusable phone. Generally I believe advise users to use other more dedicated forums such as XDA if they want to root/unlock their device.


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Triple6 said:


> What does the result show when doing Step 2 from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1313659
> 
> You're getting into complicated and risky areas where if a procedure goes wrong you could risk having a 'bricked' or unusable phone. Generally I believe advise users to use other more dedicated forums such as XDA if they want to root/unlock their device.


Thanks for your help, I think I will keep it as it is until August of 2014 when I can get a new one with a new contract with AT&T. I had no idea that fixing this issue was going to be very risky. I thought the Androids were like computers that you can format and reinstall all the software easily and start again with a clean slate. I was wrong..... The phone is working very fast, very well, but the system is getting old. I will wait until then.....


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

All Android phones have a way of restoring to defaults. The commands should be in the manual.


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes you're right, I can go back to default. I have done it. But The problem is that the default is this bad system that it has installed.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't know what a bad system means.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

xavier57 said:


> Thanks for your help, I think I will keep it as it is until August of 2014 when I can get a new one with a new contract with AT&T. I had no idea that fixing this issue was going to be very risky. I thought the Androids were like computers that you can format and reinstall all the software easily and start again with a clean slate. I was wrong..... The phone is working very fast, very well, but the system is getting old. I will wait until then.....


You kinda can, either using the factory reset or software from a PC but there can be other road blocks such as the Samsung counter which doesn't reset and allows them to know if the phone has been altered.


----------

